# Computer speaker project



## McDizzle (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm thinking about starting a computer speaker project, I was going to try and make a couple of 3-way speakers with a sub involved but was scared away by the thought of overly complicated crossover designs.

So now I want to try and start of with something more simple. A 2-way computer speaker setup. There are just a few questions I have in regard to how I would design the crossover.

So, I'm looking to basically make a crappy set of computer speakers... but make them a lot better

Because I want to try and hit a huge range with small drivers I figured I would go with an SDX7 for midbass/sub (hehehe) and the Ultimate Iridium 3 appeared to be a pretty good contender for the rest.

Ultimate Iridium 3 - 3 inch midrange speaker

The only things I am worried about are:

If I don't low-pass the iridium, will it sound awful? Idk how it will react, if it just rolls off naturally then whatever but I'm worried about erratic behavior.

Also, wouldn't I need to have a high pass for the SDX7s? I wouldn't want them trying to squeeze out 20hz notes...

And by band passing both drivers doesn't that essentially make things as complicated as a 4-way system? There has to be an easier way...

Also, is there a way to put a potentiometer or something of the sort on the sub?

Suggestions welcome.


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

Not to deter you away from your speaker project but.....
That is about $400 worth of drivers you plan on using just for the mains. Not to mention the cost of passive components, amp, enclosure, sub, sub amp, enclosure, etc. For what you would spend for just the drivers, you could get a set of active monitors and a sub.

SWAN M200MKII active speaker system - $289 Pair Swan M200MkII










*Review:* http://www.soundadviceblog.com/soun...-m200-mkii-active-desktop-loudspeaker-system/
*Video:* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=py23v4xJDZ4

Then maybe you can build a subwoofer or buy a prefab one on the cheap. Lots of drivers, sub amps, enclosures, and complete subs over at partsexpress.com


----------



## McDizzle (Jan 17, 2008)

WLDock said:


> Not to deter you away from your speaker project but.....
> That is about $400 worth of drivers you plan on using. Not to mention the cost of passive components, amp, enclosure, sub, sub amp, enclosure, etc. For what you would spend for just the drivers, you could get a set of prefab set active speakers and a sub.
> 
> SWAN M200MKII active speaker system - $289 Pair Swan M200MkII
> ...


Hahaha, You might have totally kicked me off of the project idea. I'll have to look at these some more but because they are self powered too that just makes like 1000 times easier. It's just not easy to design your own


----------



## McDizzle (Jan 17, 2008)

Home audio stuff sucks, it's either prefab or completely build your own. There is nothing in between. Guess I'll have to wait and just pay an arm and a leg for a nice prefab setup. Either that or get some 12V DC regulators in here. Do they even sell home-audio amps with crossovers? And if no, or not often, then why the hell not? Get with the program already. I want an active home audio amp with like 7 channels at 100 watts/6 channels and 500 on one. Cough it up you crappy manufacturers.

/rant

ps this has nothing to do with the computer speaker set up but home audio in general


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

McDizzle said:


> Home audio stuff sucks, it's either prefab or completely build your own. There is nothing in between. Guess I'll have to wait and just pay an arm and a leg for a nice prefab setup. Either that or get some 12V DC regulators in here. Do they even sell home-audio amps with crossovers? And if no, or not often, then why the hell not? Get with the program already. I want an active home audio amp with like 7 channels at 100 watts/6 channels and 500 on one. Cough it up you crappy manufacturers.
> /rant
> ps this has nothing to do with the computer speaker set up but home audio in general


You building a home theater system? or doing some type of active multi amped speakers?


----------



## McDizzle (Jan 17, 2008)

WLDock said:


> You building a home theater system? or doing some type of active multi amped speakers?


I was trying to just build a 2.1 speaker setup, 2 3 ways with a sub but it just all seems to complicated to make the crossover or too hard to find/too expensive for an active multi amped setup. It seems like what I want to do just doesn't exist, or is a rarity. Like the ability to have a combination of a head unit/active amplifier that can take care of a three way setup in a car. The options just don't seem to be there.


----------

